# Seeking second opinion - don't know where to go?!



## ank9091 (Jan 30, 2014)

My friend has been diagnosed with thyroid cancer some years ago and has undergone various surgeries and radiation treatments from her endocrinologist, but has never actually seen an oncologist. She has mets to two body organs. She lives in the NYC area, so Sloan Kettering could be an obvious choice, but I'm looking to help her find the BEST hospital and the BEST thyroid cancer specialist in area (she is willing to go to NY, NJ, CT, MA, PA, etc). This is urgent and I really appreciate everyone's input in advance. Is there a "thyroid cancer god" in the community that everyone seeks out?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Forum rules do not allow us to publicly endorse (or, for that matter, not endorse) specific doctors, but for the more challenging cases of thyroid cancer, I always recommend that you consult one of the doctors listed in as members of the International Thyroid Oncology Group: http://itog.org/members . You'll see a few listed from Sloan and Mass General. They are all very well-regarded in the field.


----------



## ank9091 (Jan 30, 2014)

I understand the rules. I think every member of the forum who has dealt with this illness and at one point was hopeless and filled with questions over the myriad of treatment options will understand the urgency and desperation of my request. If anyone could privately message me with this information, it would mean the world to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

We hear your angst and folks can PM you and I hope that they do. However, Sloan Kettering is one of the very best choices in my humble opinion.

Your poor friend. I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## ank9091 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you. I will keep exploring the options.


----------

